# How are the Turkeys treating everyone?



## jgat

My WI turkey season starts on Wed. so I am getting pretty pumped. How has everyone been doing so far this spring? My neighbor shot a 26.5 lb bird yesterday with an 11'' beard. It was a beauty. Post up some pics of your birds!


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

having a little trouble so far this season.....but ive only been able to go out in the evenings so far.... not going to hit a morning hunt until thur and fri so i should get one then.....hopefully


----------



## bratlabs

I also have 2nd season in WI, unit 27. The birds seem like theyre still in big flocks(20 to 30) and havent broke up yet. Ive been checking the woods I hunt and they moved or havent come in there yet. Last year they was around a dozen maybe more roosting in there. I have 5th week unit #2 and 6th week #18 too so Im not to worried YET. Good luck in the morning. :beer:


----------



## morel_greg

I had my tag in unit 17 in the badlands. Never had much luck turkey hunting last few years until this year. Got my first shot at a turkey within an hour of legal shooting and got my first turkey. It only had a three or four inch beard but you got to start somewhere. Ill try to post some pictures up later.


----------



## Plainsman

I'm having a little trouble also. I want to run some prairie trails, but I don't want to drive my heavy diesel over them. I have a new Polaris Ranger with 68 hours on it in the field, and a couple hundred hours in the shop and it still doesn't work. My season may be totally screwed.


----------



## bretts

This is the first year I got the tag. Had 4 preference points built up. I called in a couple this past weekend however they kept hanging up. Im not sure if I over called or what the deal is. Im going to go home again this weekend and will hopefully blaze one. Im going to stick to the bow and hopefully everything will pan out.


----------



## jwdinius1

great shot a nice tom tom by 7:30 opening morning. Came right to the call. Good luck to everyone ! :beer:


----------



## mrz0703

My season started yesterday... Walking home a half hour before sunset I stumbled upon a nice tom...4th time I have gotten a liscense and the 1st time I have ever gotten a bird.

Weighed out at 28 pounds with a 10 inch beard... I am pretty stoked and having the tail/beard mounted so I can remember this one on my wall...


----------



## Chuck Smith

well....

I called in a tom for a kid saturday on the chesterwoods youth hunt by rochester mn. It was a 20 lb tom.

Then in MO.....well lets just say did not go as well. Opening morning called in a tom at to about 45 yards and then he seemed to get a little nervous....well I missed and shot over him. (I have killed at this distance many times and never missed until now!)

Then the yesterday morning in MO.....I had a tom in a tree about 100 yards away. He was just going crazy......when out of the corner of my eye I see a yote pounce on my decoys and knocking it off its stake. That makes one he!! of a noise. Needless to say the bird went the other way.

Chuck


----------



## nomrcy

I called this one in to the decoys Sunday night in Unit 19 in ND. I had to move multiple times and finally got him to commit with one hour of daylight left. 20 lb. bird with 8 1/2" beard and 7/8" spurs.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

well im not having trouble anymore finally got my first turkey from the black hills finally worked out for me except the whole shooting him part missed the first shot so my waterfowl skills kicked in and a shot him on the fly.......by the way it was a perfect head shot on the fly...almost made me mad...i should just stick to waterfowl


----------



## coyote_buster

yeah plainsman, polaris suck dont they, just when you need the vehicle at use


----------



## pheasantfanatic

I missed one!!  
I guess I could say that I haven't done to well yet this year. I have until the end of May to get 2 birds, so if I don't have one by then, I am a pretty poor excuse for a hunter!!! 

Good luck everybody!!! (or good luck to me, the way it is going  )


----------



## Barry

Got a gobbler yesterday about 2:30pm 2 came in and another was comming from a different direction.
Paced off at 53 yrds, 21lbs, 11 1/4" beard 1 1/4" spurs. 
I was happy to get him and also happy I didn't have to get up at 4:00 am this morning too.


----------



## GB GooseHunter

I got my first permit and turkey this year. I hunted unit 31 in WI it was 17lbs gotta get one to get a big one. lets just say i learned alot. lots of toms seemed to be with hens.


----------



## GOBBLER12

Got one the opening weekend in Eastern Oklahoma= my first Eastern, 23 lbs 10.5 inch beard, but only 1 inch spurs. Had another good hunt in the Black Hills of SD the opening weekend= 20 lbs 8.5 inch beard and 7/8 inch spurs. Back to the Black Hills this weekend to do some guiding for buddies. Both of the birds I got were with hens, don't give up just because of the hens. Try hunting more in the middle of the day... Big toms are just like us, eventually they get bored with the ladies they are with...


----------



## bmxfire37

they are all over albany GA, i knwo a guy with 2000 acre preserve who does hunting trips  FREEBIES! but theres alot of boar there too watch out! :beer:


----------



## gray squirrel

any one use the gilaten brodheads


----------



## Plainsman

Well, things are getting better, at least I got to hunt. Wednesday I pulled a greenhorn trick. I watched a nice tom come for at least 600 yards. He got down to about 50 yards and disappeared. I thought he was just below a cliff in front of me so I leaned forward to look out of my blind. Wrong, he was six yards to my left and caught my movement through the camo screen. I had to many windows open and I was silhouetted. Dumb. I was hunting with archery equipment. I could have shot a couple of nice gobblers out of roost trees, and another that I ambushed, but I wanted to call one to me. 
Day three I was so tired all I wanted to do was get it over with. The birds had left the wintering valleys and dispersed throughout the badlands. I called from my pickup over a large canyon just to see if I would get a response. Three gobblers answered and they were on their way. I was on the edge of a 100 ft cliff ½ mile wide. I didn't want to fall off that with my bow, so I grabbed my shotgun , four shells, and one decoy and took off. I set up the decoy 300 yards from the truck and tucked myself up into a juniper bush. My lazer range finder was reaching out to 1150 yards and this guy was beyond that. Still he heard my call and rushed all the way to me. This is his picture with the lady he fell for.

[siteimg]6953[/siteimg]


----------



## crewchief

sunday pm shot a 20 lb; 10inch beard, 1 1/16 spur eastern; in davison county so.dak. I got out a little late for the evening hunt; saw 3 toms in the middle of pasture;came in from the other side of the section to put out decoys,but by the time I got to the end of the shelter belt the were already headed my way.Watched them thru a cedar tree while the came towards me got the 1st one out of the 3 just before he busted me.(unfortnantly the 3rd one in line had a longer beard that was swaying in the wind  :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Was distracted by the spring snows. I hope to get out this week maybe and try my luck! Congrats to all of you that have connected!


----------

